# Montecristo Residences at Cabo



## CMF (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone have ANY information on this fractional residence club?

Charles


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 29, 2007)

They are quite expensive with a high maintenance. They are nicely done but are way up in the cliffs facing the Pacific Ocean. Fantastic sunsets. They are connected to the Pueblo Bonita Hotels and you have access to their facilities. I think they will probably give you a wow factor, but practically speaking, they are a pain to get down into town and you will wish you were elsewhere after a few days.


----------



## Grandmama (Oct 3, 2007)

We own at the Montecristo and it is awesome!  We love it there.  We take our whole family every year and everyone can't wait to get back there each year.  The villas are spectacular, the views are to die for and the service is fantastic.  Getting to town is easy with either a rental car, hotel shuttle, or taxi and only takes 10 min. You have use of all the the amenities at the hotel (Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach) or you can stay at the villa and relax around your own infinity pool.

You can't go wrong at the Montecristo.  I have stayed for 16 days and never get tired of being there.


----------

